# BEKS - The Official Website!



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

We have our domain and I'm waiting on propagatin over here so I start uploading!

We should have our membership form up ASAP aswell! We've also been contacted by Brian from BHB Reptiles offering full support.

It's been a great few days for BEKS and we hope it'll continue to grow!

Check

www.BEKS.org.uk over the next few days 

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

glad to here that bhb are supporting us and its great now theres the domain 

well done josh youve done a good job :2thumb:


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

craig_mufc said:


> glad to here that bhb are supporting us and its great now theres the domain
> 
> well done josh youve done a good job :2thumb:


Thanks mate, couldn't have done it without the help of everyone else !


----------



## RipplySquirrel (Jul 21, 2009)

i hope you don't mind but i put the logo in my sig  if you do just tell me

good work josh!

kyle : victory:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

RipplySquirrel said:


> i hope you don't mind but i put the logo in my sig  if you do just tell me
> 
> good work josh!
> 
> kyle : victory:


Go for it! Spread the word. :mf_dribble:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Yay official website. Its all coming together already :2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Yay official website. Its all coming together already :2thumb:


Waiting on propagation then we can get a site fixed !


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

nice one mate


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> nice one mate


Thanks.

Still no luck with propagation -.-'!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

propagation can take upto 24 hours but it can take up to 48 hours as far as im aware as that is how long it took for mine


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> propagation can take upto 24 hours but i can take up to 48 hours as far as im aware as that is how long it took for mine


Yeah, when it's propagated just a case of FTPing the site.


----------



## steph1060 (Apr 14, 2009)

yay brain!!! he is a god in my eyes ^^ lol n thats so cool about the domain


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

Superb!!!!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

It's propgated silly me lost the password, so I have to wait for someone to get on. LOL.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

It's all up and working 

We'll be adding our own banner to the green! :2thumb:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done guys - looking good.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

snickers said:


> Well done guys - looking good.


Couldn't have got it all going without you mate.

Thanks again for your very awesome donation


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Josh the membership button isnt working properly, i have done some checks on the system and will increase the bandwidth shortly.

Forever Hosting was happy to assist


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> Josh the membership button isnt working properly, i have done some checks on the system and will increase the bandwidth shortly.
> 
> Forever Hosting was happy to assist



I'm waiting on the form to be embedded. Should be up soon ! :2thumb:

Yeah!

I'd like to give a special thanks to Ray for our domain and Matt for our hosting!

Thanks so much everybody!
Josh


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Updates; Fixed the pages as some were glitched. Aims will be up soon !


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

More updates;

Aims page is now complete.
Two more team members added to About.


Honestly guys,y our support has been great. Thank you so much!


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

good to see its up and running :2thumb: when's the member page gona be done?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

reptilefever said:


> good to see its up and running :2thumb: when's the member page gona be done?


Hopefully tomorrow or monday. :mf_dribble:


----------



## ingle (May 25, 2009)

The site is looking really good. It's nice to know that people are actually takig note and are getted supported by a few people ( i.e BHB ) I just hope it makes a difference!!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ingle said:


> The site is looking really good. It's nice to know that people are actually takig note and are getted supported by a few people ( i.e BHB ) I just hope it makes a difference!!


Thanks Ingle! Yeah, the support is amazing


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Forgot to add! We have an official facebook group. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...475&ref=mf#/group.php?gid=118158401199&ref=mf


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

pssshhh i think my name should be on the about part... coz im so awesome


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> pssshhh i think my name should be on the about part... coz im so awesome


Join the team in some form of way then LOL. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Nice one Josh..... You are doing a great job....
ONWARDS AND UPWARDS......


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> Nice one Josh..... You are doing a great job....
> ONWARDS AND UPWARDS......


Thanks Mike. Quite nerve racking too be honest with you. Thinking "Oh God, what if this goes wrong? Why aren't things working?!?" LOL.

I'm really giddy as Brian from Snakebytes has said he's going to shout us out on his show. We have over 80 members on our interested list and 45 members in our facebook group.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Thats excellent Josh.....
So what's the next stage for BEKS.... What are the plans??


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> Thats excellent Josh.....
> So what's the next stage for BEKS.... What are the plans??


I want to get the site filled, with articles and the membership done. (Which is starting to become annoying >_<). I guess when the sites done, we can only move onto bigger things and make awareness even more.

Be it contacting media, pet shops, rescues and gaining support. Far off in the future have a very big open day for reptiles. Let the kids and parents get involved etc.

We just have to hope the members who PM'd me & Oakelm will sign up on the website when it's done. :2thumb:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Join the team in some form of way then LOL. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i already go to primary and local high schools to help wee kids learn about reptiles
i have two beardies that are soft as brushes, also took a corn once
: victory:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

JustJordan said:


> i already go to primary and local high schools to help wee kids learn about reptiles
> i have two beardies that are soft as brushes, also took a corn once
> : victory:



We'll see LOL.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd like to announce our first donation of £5 from Carol !
This will go to our fund and be used in events and when BEKS needs it! 


Thanks a lot! 
Joshua Evans


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Confirmed the user name of Csscazzy Thank you for the donation!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi, can I just make one constructive criticism of the first paragraph? It says 

"*BEKS* is a new national *reptile* society," 

the next sentence says 

"*BEKS* was founded to educate the British public about herps _(better known as reptiles and amphibians.)_, exotic mammals and invertebrates"

Do you think it might be a good idea to change the reptile to 'exotic keepers'? Just to avoid confusion. 

Looks good though. :2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Hi, can I just make one constructive criticism of the first paragraph? It says
> 
> "*BEKS* is a new national *reptile* society,"
> 
> ...


Didn't notice that. :lol2: Will fix it now.

Thanks!


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

looking good any news on when the mebership page and when anymore articles will be up ?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

craig_mufc said:


> looking good any news on when the mebership page and when anymore articles will be up ?


Membership today hopefully! Articesl I've recieved some and content editors are looking through them. : victory:


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

any idea when more articles and things will be up things seemed to have slowed down a bit


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

any news or ida when more things will be added to the site ?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

craig_mufc said:


> any news or ida when more things will be added to the site ?


Have a look at this thread
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/377552-beks.html#post4707155


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

how long does it take for membership to be confirmed? good site btw will look forwarded to seeing what happens in the future. and people need to understand that some things do take time to get set up.


----------

